# Money Answers Everything



## in5tigat0r

Im looking to spell "Money Answers Everything". I want it in latin so I can have a tattoo done around my wrist in caligraphy writting.

So far I make it to be "pecunia refero panton". But refero means answer or to talk back/reply. How to I stick the typical english 'S' on the end to make it relate to more than 1 thing?

Please help, I dont want to be scared with a tatto that is inncorrect, lol.


----------



## Outsider

I don't speak Latin, wait for more replies, but I have a feeling that "panton" is Greek, not Latin.


----------



## jazyk

If you mean answer in the sense to be the cause for everything, a possibility is:

Pecunia est causa (or: origo) omnium

or

Pecunia explicat omnia.


----------



## Whodunit

jazyk said:


> Pecunia est causa (or: origo) omnium


 
I have the feeling that "omnium" can't stand alone, just like in English "all:" "Money answers all" doesn't make much sense in English either. My attempt would be:

Pecunia omnis causa est.



> Pecunia explicat omnia.


 
That doesn't make much sense to me. What is "explicare" supposed to mean here? Again, I would use "omne."


----------



## Flaminius

Can the question be understood as, "Money is the answer for everything"?

pecunia responsum est omnibus.


----------



## Whodunit

Flaminius said:


> Can the question be understood as, "Money is the answer for everything"?
> 
> pecunia responsum est omnibus.


 
I don't think that would work. "Responsum" means "reply," as far as I know.


----------



## jazyk

> I have the feeling that "omnium" can't stand alone, just like in English "all:" "Money answers all" doesn't make much sense in English either.


Omnium is the genitive plural form of omnia, neuter plural, regularly used in Latin to mean everything, all things.



> That doesn't make much sense to me. What is "explicare" supposed to mean here? Again, I would use "omne."


Explicare, as can be easily seen, means to explain.


> Again, I would use "omne."


And you would be wrong. Omne is nominative/vocative/accusative form of omnis, omne, but in the singular it normally accompanies an adjective, which you referred to previously.



> Can the question be understood as, "Money is the answer for everything"?
> 
> pecunia responsum est omnibus.


This is excellent!


----------



## Whodunit

Okay, you're right, jazyk. I confused it with English and German, where "everything" and "alles," respectively, are used like singular nouns.


----------



## in5tigat0r

Instead I think I will have "Money Conquers All" coz everyone knows the classic "Amore Vincit Omnia" meanin "Love Conquers All"...
All I do is change Amore to Pecunia. Atleas I know its right, lol ~ or is it wrong?

"Pecunia Vincit Omnia"


----------



## jazyk

That works too.


----------



## Outsider

Though "Omnia vincit pecunia" would sound a little better, I think.


----------



## Whodunit

Outsider said:


> Though "Omnia vincit pecunia" would sound a little better, I think.


 
And why would it? 

To me, "Pecunia omnia vincit" sounds better. Word order in Latin is almost totally free, as long as the subject and object don't have the same case.


----------



## Outsider

Because it emphasizes "omnia", and delays the surprise until the last word.


----------



## jazyk

I think we can leave word order to in5tigat0r's discretion, but before let's clarify some of the criteria that he/she may would maybe like to bear in mind:

The focus of a sentence is its main item of information. It is most often the last item of a Latin sentence:
Pecunia omnia vincit. - The main item of information is vincit.
Pecunia vincit omnia. - The main item of information is omnia.
Omnia vincit pecunia. - The main item of information is pecunia.

The topic of a sentence is whatever (or wherever) we are talking about; it may be almost any part of the sentence.  Most often the topic is the subject.  In Latin the topic comes most often first in the sentence.


----------



## GlennDiddit

*pecuniae oboedient omnia*

Per the Latin Vulgate Ecclesiastes 10:19c


----------



## Cagey

> GlennDiddit said:
> 
> 
> 
> *pecuniae oboedient omnia*
> 
> Per the Latin Vulgate Ecclesiastes 10:19c
Click to expand...


Meaning: "all things (everything) will obey money".  

[A note for any interested folk who don't know Latin.]


----------



## GlennDiddit

Heh. I remember the statement is in the Bible, and the Vulgate is in the Latin.  However, I do feel the interpretation captures a delightful tattoo churlishness. Although I acquiesce, reguarding my translation failure, unashamedly I proclaim that -- I likes it. . . I wants it. 

(And Cagey is _*REX*_)


----------

